# x86_64 programming in leopard os xcode



## varunmore (May 4, 2009)

hi 

i am trying to create a carbon dynamic library - 64 bit On leopard os. 
my 32 bit library is done/built withot any issues on the same machine , but the same code on x86_64 gives the following error: 


Ld ../../../../../Builds/macosxIntel/Release/bin//DNXCodecAPI_MAC.dylib normal x86_64\ 
cd /AVIDDEV/Latest_DNxHD_7thapril09/Codecs/SDK/DNX/DNXCodec/DNXCodec_mac\ 
/usr/bin/icc-10.1-base/bin/icpc -o ../../../../../Builds/macosxIntel/Release/bin//DNXCodecAPI_MAC.dylib -L../../../../../Builds/macosxIntel/Release/bin -L/AVIDDEV/Latest_DNxHD_7thapril09/Codecs/SDK/DNX/DNXCodec/DNXCodec_mac/../../../../Source/Common/release/macosxuniversal -L/Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.4u.sdk/usr/lib/gcc/darwin/default -F../../../../../Builds/macosxIntel/Release/bin -filelist /AVIDDEV/Latest_DNxHD_7thapril09/Codecs/SDK/DNX/DNXCodec/DNXCodec_mac/../../../../../Builds/macosxIntel/Release/inter/DNXCodecAPI_MAC.build/Release/DNXCodecAPI_MAC.build/Objects-normal/x86_64/DNXCodecAPI_MAC.LinkFileList -framework Carbon -framework CoreServices /AVIDDEV/Latest_DNxHD_7thapril09/Codecs/SDK/DNX/DNXCodec/DNXCodec_mac/../../../../Source/Common/release/macosxuniversal/CodecsCommonSrc.lib -arch x86_64 -Wl,-single_module -compatibility_version 1 -current_version 1 -install_name @executable_path/DNXCodecAPI_MAC.dylib -dynamiclib -mmacosx-version-min=10.4 -no_dead_strip_inits_and_terms -L ../../../../../../external/Intel/IPP/MacIntel/5.3/ia32/lib -lippdctw7 -L ../../../../../../external/Intel/IPP/MacIntel/5.3/ia32/lib -lippimerged -L ../../../../../../external/Intel/IPP/MacIntel/5.3/ia32/lib -lippcore -L ../../../../../../external/Intel/IPP/MacIntel/5.3/ia32/lib -lippiemerged -dev-usr-root=/Developer/usr "" "" -Wl,-syslibroot,/Developer/SDKs/MacOSX10.4u.sdk\ 

\f1\i xilibtool: executing 'libtool'\ 
libtool: NEXT_ROOT environment variable ignored because -syslibroot specified\ 
Undefined symbols:\ 
"_MPTerminateTask", referenced from:\ 
__ZN7HDCodec27HDCodecDeInitialize_decoderEv in HDCodec.o\ 
__ZN14WorkThread_Mac13DestroyThreadEv in WorkThread_Mac.o\ 
__ZN14WorkThread_MacD9Ev in WorkThread_Mac.o\ 
"_MPWaitOnQueue", referenced from:\ 
__ZN7HDCodec27HDCodecDeInitialize_decoderEv in HDCodec.o\ 
__ZN7HDCodec27HDCodecDeInitialize_decoderEv in HDCodec.o\ 
__ZN13ThreadForeman22WaitForCompletionEventEP13_EventType_t_j8_acfBoolj in ThreadForeman.o\ 
__ZN13ThreadForeman22WaitForCompletionEventEP13_EventType_t_j8_acfBoolj in ThreadForeman.o\ 
__ZN13ThreadForeman22WaitForCompletionEventEP13_EventType_t_j8_acfBoolj in ThreadForeman.o\ 
__ZN14WorkThread_Mac13DestroyThreadEv in WorkThread_Mac.o\ 
__ZN14WorkThread_Mac13DestroyThreadEv in WorkThread_Mac.o\ 
__ZN14WorkThread_MacD9Ev in WorkThread_Mac.o\ 
__ZN14WorkThread_MacD9Ev in WorkThread_Mac.o\ 
"__MPIsFullyInitialized", referenced from:\ 
__ZN7HDCodec15SetDecodeParamsEl in HDCodec.o\ 
__ZN7HDCodec15SetDecodeParamsEl in HDCodec.o\ 
__ZN7HDCodec15SetEncodeParamsEl in HDCodec.o\ 
__ZN7HDCodec15SetEncodeParamsEl in HDCodec.o\ 
"_MPDeleteEvent", referenced from:\ 
__ZN7HDCodec27HDCodecDeInitialize_decoderEv in HDCodec.o\ 
__ZN7HDCodec27HDCodecDeInitialize_decoderEv in HDCodec.o\ 
__ZN14WorkThread_Mac13DestroyThreadEv in WorkThread_Mac.o\ 
__ZN14WorkThread_MacD9Ev in WorkThread_Mac.o\ 
"_MPExit", referenced from:\ 
__Z10ThreadProcPv in ThreadProc.o\ 
"_ippiDCT8x8Inv_A10_16s_C1I", referenced from:\ 
__ZN27COptIDCT_10Bit_FullRes_IEEE10InverseDCTEPsS0_tPhP10IDCTStruct in CodecsCommonSrc.lib(OptIDCT10BitIEEE.o)\ 
"_MPNotifyQueue", referenced from:\ 
__ZN13ThreadForeman18SetCompletionEventEPvj in ThreadForeman.o\ 
"_MPSetEvent", referenced from:\ 
__ZN7HDCodec27HDCodecDeInitialize_decoderEv in HDCodec.o\ 
__ZN7HDCodec11DecodeFrameEPvS0_jj in HDCodec.o\ 
__ZN7HDCodec11DecodeFrameEPvS0_jj in HDCodec.o\ 
__Z19decoder_thread_procPv in HDDecodeThreadProc.o\ 
__ZN14WorkThread_Mac13DestroyThreadEv in WorkThread_Mac.o\ 
__ZN14WorkThread_Mac11StartThreadEPv in WorkThread_Mac.o\ 
__ZN14WorkThread_MacD9Ev in WorkThread_Mac.o\ 
"_MPSetTaskWeight", referenced from:\ 
__ZN14WorkThread_Mac20SetPriorityForThreadEi in WorkThread_Mac.o\ 
"_MPCreateTask", referenced from:\ 
__ZN7HDCodec25HDCodecInitialize_decoderEv in HDCodec.o\ 
__ZN14WorkThread_Mac12CreateThreadEj in WorkThread_Mac.o\ 
"_MPWaitForEvent", referenced from:\ 
__ZN7HDCodec11DecodeFrameEPvS0_jj in HDCodec.o\ 
__ZN7HDCodec11DecodeFrameEPvS0_jj in HDCodec.o\ 
__ZN7HDCodec11DecodeFrameEPvS0_jj in HDCodec.o\ 
__ZN7HDCodec11DecodeFrameEPvS0_jj in HDCodec.o\ 
__Z19decoder_thread_procPv in HDDecodeThreadProc.o\ 
__Z10ThreadProcPv in ThreadProc.o\ 
"_MPCreateQueue", referenced from:\ 
__ZN7HDCodec25HDCodecInitialize_decoderEv in HDCodec.o\ 
__ZN13ThreadForeman15CreateSyncEventEj in ThreadForeman.o\ 
__ZN14WorkThread_Mac12CreateThreadEj in WorkThread_Mac.o\ 
"_MPCreateEvent", referenced from:\ 
__ZN7HDCodec25HDCodecInitialize_decoderEv in HDCodec.o\ 
__ZN7HDCodec25HDCodecInitialize_decoderEv in HDCodec.o\ 
__ZN14WorkThread_Mac12CreateThreadEj in WorkThread_Mac.o\ 
"_MPDeleteQueue", referenced from:\ 
__ZN7HDCodec27HDCodecDeInitialize_decoderEv in HDCodec.o\ 
__ZN13ThreadForemanD9Ev in ThreadForeman.o\ 
__ZN13ThreadForeman15CreateSyncEventEj in ThreadForeman.o\ 
__ZN14WorkThread_Mac13DestroyThreadEv in WorkThread_Mac.o\ 
__ZN14WorkThread_MacD9Ev in WorkThread_Mac.o\ 
ld: symbol(s) not found\ 
libtool: internal link edit command failed\ 
} 



note : 

- > i have added the carbon and core services to the application and the same does not show up on the 32 bit builds. 

does anyone have anyidea to solve the same 

thanks in advance 

varun


----------

